
Show HN: replies.cc – Get the replies to an email collected in a spreadsheet - aev3O
https://replies.cc
======
aev3O
replies.cc is a service that collects replies to an invite email in a
spreadsheet. Add beta@replies.cc to the CC field and you will immediately get
sent an "Anyone with the link" Google Spreadsheet. Replies will then
automatically be added to the spreadsheet as they come in.

If anyone has any feedback that would be much appreciated!

